# 24V Power Supply?



## Dead Things (Apr 4, 2009)

I notice that alot of people use solenoids that are 24V (I'm assuming DC but you know what happens when one assumes...). What type of power supply is used with these? I have a couple of PC power supplies, can they be used? Is there another type commonly used? All the solenoids I've used have been 110V or 12V. I've seen some inexpensive solenoids and am looking at purchasing but they are 24V and want to be sure the cheap solenoid doesn't need an expensive power supply.


----------



## spinman1949 (Jun 29, 2009)

Are you referring to pneumatic solenoids?


----------



## Dead Things (Apr 4, 2009)

spinman1949 said:


> Are you referring to pneumatic solenoids?


Yes pnuematic solenoids. I have several new props I am looking at building and I want to standardize my production (lights, pneumatics, mechanics) as much as possible


----------



## eanderso13 (Apr 10, 2008)

Yes it is 24V DC. It is a very common voltage in industrial controls (where a lot of solenoids are used). I've used old power supplies from satellite TV dishes (28 V), and I've bought them from places like All Electronics and Jameco for under $30. I don't think computer power supplies put out enough voltage but I've never used one for a prop so I'm not totally sure.


----------



## Fester (Sep 17, 2006)

You can get the 24v power supplies at either Home Depot or Lowes in the in-ground sprinkler section. I think I got mine a coupe of years ago for <$15.


----------



## RandalB (Jun 8, 2009)

Check your solenoid, 24V AC is also very common. The 1" Sprinkler Valve I got from HD for my Air Cannon was 24VAC...


----------



## chrissch (Sep 16, 2010)

*computer power supplys*

yes you can get 24v dc from a computer power supply .just use the 12v +wire on the pos. hookup and the 12v- wire on the neg. to give you 24v dc. also there is a +5v on most of them to power led's ,servos or what not . just make sure to use a meter to get the correct wires.


----------



## Thisaintmayberry (Aug 23, 2010)

http://www.allelectronics.com/index.php?page=search&search_query=24+vdc+power

Various 24VDC power supplies starting at $11. Good luck!


----------



## RandalB (Jun 8, 2009)

All the sprinkler valves I am seeing are 24VAC. Both Lowes and HD. The good news is that a common doorbell transformer provides 8-10 and 24 VAC and you can pick one up at the store you get the valve from. 

HTH,
RandalB


----------



## ouizul1 (May 22, 2010)

I use a 24 vdc lawn sprinkler valve to operate a pop-up monster for the pool. I just hook up two 12 volt batteries in series to power it. 

With the batteries, I can put the prop anywhere without having to worry about the availability of AC power. For lighting, I wire a set of low voltage landscape lights to one of the batteries.


----------

